

The Graphing Calculator Story - zachrose
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl643JFJWig

======
zachrose
Aw shucks. I meant to submit this as a way of finding where it had been
previously discussed on HN.

~~~
zachrose
Found it: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3176595>

